# Do horses have emotional attachments to humans?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Somewhere on here is a thread about a blind horse. In Horse Videos? you might even try to contact the owner of that horse, she obviously has an incredible bond. I shall look and see if I can find it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think this is it. hang on, I goofed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-videos/amazing-blind-horse-video-makes-you-91217/#post1090331


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe that horses have a bond with people, not every horse, and not every person - but many do. It may not be on the level that we think it is, but it is there on some level. 

My fear from your post is that he is laying down while you are riding him.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure where you are in NC, but when I lived in the Triangle area, I used to volunteer at a therapeutic riding program called CAN-TR. For many years, we had a blind mare called Phoenix, who had previously been an eventing horse but lost one eye completely and was blind in the other. She was a very successful therapy horse and I occasionally rode her out on trails in a group. You might try contacting the women who run CAN-TR to ask them about their experiences with Phoenix. This is the website: About CAN-TR


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I truly know and understand your heartbreak with Pusher going blind. I had a beautiful bay Appy gelding that was truly a jewel of a horse. I rode him in a couple of parades, my Granddaughters rode him on the trails and we all rode him bareback around here at home. I let a couple of green rider friends ride him. We, too doctored his eyes with medications, but he went totally blind. I just could not bring myself to let him go "over the Rainbow Bridge" as long as he was sound otherwise and happy. My QH mare literally became his "seeing eyes" and nutured him like a mare tending a foal. It was amazing to watch the two interact with one another. I discontinued letting anyone ride him, including me for fear he'd hurt himself or one of us. We kept him another 3 years after he went blind. Then one morning we found him with a fractured pastern from injuring himself so we had to let him "cross the Bridge". 

Sending you mega-{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Of course they can bond with humans. Comparing to dogs doesn't work as dogs are normally in your company for many more hours a day than a horse is, for one thing. I had a blind horse, ERU cost him his sight in both eyes very gradually which may help as far as adjusting to it. The temperament of the horse will also be a factor. Sudden sight loss seems to be the hardest for them. If your horse is flighty I would be cautious turning him out as that can end up in disaster. Use caution when handling during excitement as well. He will draw from your leadership but sometimes things may overwhelm him, as you discovered. *I had to put my blind appy, Cheno down this summer due to arthritis issues. He was 31 and had been totally blind for probably 6 years. I discovered his sight issues about 11 yrs ago. He was a calm horse in pasture with his buddies and only had to be separated in the last 5 due to weight issues more than sight. Changes in the herd also were a factor. I wish you all the best with your horse. Do what is best for him even if it hurts. Not all of them can be happy sightless.


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

*I have done a LOT of research into animal emotions and intellect in general and I can tell you that horses are just as capable of feeling the same type of emotions as we do as almost any other animal is. The problem with people is that they often have some sort of 'high and mighty' complex and are convinced that we humans are special for some reason or another and that all other animals are just instinctual machines. This is absolutely 100% ridiculous. Are their emotional responses exactly the same as ours are? No of course not, not anymore than individual humans respond exactly the same way. However from what I have found animals do experience a huge range of emotions that are a lot like ours, in fact most animals probably have MORE profound emotional responses to many things than we do. So is your horse bonded to you? I would say 100% YES, that horse loves and was extremely worried about you. Most people will tell you otherwise but don't listen to them, if you do some research you will find that most peoples opinion and views on what animals are and are not capable of are behind by YEARS to the point of still being stuck back in the days when people considered it a fact that animals could not feel physical pain. I would encourage you to look in to animal emotions, there are a lot of very enlightening studies and anecdotal examples that could not only confirm what you already know you have with your horse but could also be used if you find yourself in a position where you are defending your choice to not give up on him. I'll give you an example of one study that is especially pertinent in these sorts of situations. I can't remember the exact details of who did the study ( I could find it if anyone wanted) but a study was done on whether mice can feel empathy. They took two mice that had never seen each other before and put them in a cage separated by glass so they could see each other. Then they put a food dispensing device in one cage that was wired to the other cage in a way that gave the mouse in the other age an electric shock if the other mouse activated the food dispensing machine. In other words they wanted to see if the mouse would still eat if his neighbor was visibly in distress everytime he did. They expected that mouse to just keep on eating but to their shock as soon as he made the connection between his neighbors distress and him getting the food, he stopped eating. If I remember correctly he would not eat for days and was obviously prepared to go as long as he absolutely could in order to not subject this stranger mouse next door to him to further pain. The study confirmed that mice feel empathy for one and other to a WAY larger extent than anyone ever thought possible. So if a mouse will starve for a stranger out of empathy, what do you think a horse is capable of feeling? Sorry this is so long but this issue is one that I think people need to have a long hard look at, especially I'd theyre still stuck in the stoneage.*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I've had personal experience with a horse going blind. My old horse Tia was attacked my a cougar in one of oour fields, my grandpa was in the barn and he grabbed his gun and shot at it untiil it went away. However, the cougar seriously injured Tia and left her bleeding like crazy and two days later she was pronounced blind in both eyes. It was horrible! the vet told us that we needed to do lots of work to bond with her and make a strong connection. We live on a working cattle ranch... that was basically unheard of! so Tia became my personal horse and i spent months making that bond as tight as could be, and a year later i shocked people with the bond we had created!!! She would follow me around with her head on my shoulder knowing that i would lead her safely, i tought many commands and we even began riding again! So yes horses can feel and have emotions and i believe Tia really needed me there for support and she showed her gratitude by being one of the most amazing horses i've ever met and she still does!


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

On another note, im very sorry about Pusher's blindness but I have heard countless stories of horses being able to function just fine blind and be ridden blind as well. It will take time and a lot of effort and creativity on your part but I believe it is completely do-able. The problem right now is that he is overwhelmed with the sudden change and the fact that he's in a new place, horses that are blind often bond with a pasturemate who end up being their "seeing eyes." I've even seen a horse and dog form this sort of bond. Before trying to train Pusher to ride I would suggest focussing more on finding him a 'seeing eye' buddy first, and letting them form a strong bond but in a safe environment. This would help him adjust and improve his confidence to a point where eventually you'll be able to start training him. The other horse could be very helpful in helping to train Pusher as well and would give you a very interesting experience in using two horses as training tools for each other. This is the route I would take but I would say contact someone with experience in this sort of thing and do lots of research. Don't give up though, animals are amazing adapters, one of my neighbors dogs is completely blind AND deaf and she finds a way to function just fine, I see her walking happily around town with her owner leashless almost everyday and even going along with the owner on trail rides! No leash, just following along, I have no idea how she does it but she does!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

TBstorm, yours is a beautiful story. Reminds me of how animals will care for babies or animals that are incapacitated in some way cross-species. How is that any different from a human-animal bond, especially a domesticated horse?


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

outnabout said:


> TBstorm, yours is a beautiful story. Reminds me of how animals will care for babies or animals that are incapacitated in some way cross-species. How is that any different from a human-animal bond, especially a domesticated horse?


exactly, i totally agree with that! its also so very amazing, how horses that go blind adapt so well to it! i take Tia in halter classes now and people are shocked when they hear shes blind. 

to the OP, im sorry about your horse and it can be very stressful on you and your boy! stay strong, if you keep with him you will have something truly amazing, there is no bond quite like that of a horse and his owner! you two will become partners and will learn to rely on each other. I say you will both rely on each other because he will rely on you to show him the ways of the world again now that hes blind and you will rely on him because i found with that wonderful bond you become best friends with your horse! yes its aweful for a horse to go blimd but you can make it work and your horse can have a wonderful life!

so i wish you and him the best of luck!! big hugs!!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't believe that horses are just "big dumb animals". In my opinion, they most certainly do form attachments and bonds to people. Recently, I re-purchased a horse I had owned for over 10 years. (It's a long story) I was very fond of Sam and believed he was also very fond of me. I didn't know if he would remember me after a 6 year absence, but I think he most certainly did. 

I picked him up after work one evening, meeting his previous owners in a small town three hours away. I only spent about 5 minutes with him, loading him into my trailer for the long ride home. When we got home, I let him out in the paddock with my other two horses and watched him acquaint himself with them without interfering. Once I saw he was settled, I went out to check on him. It wasn't until then that we had the chance to really see each other again after 6 years. The first thing he did was lower his head, gently pressing his forehead to my chest and closed his eyes. This is a "Sam hug", if there ever was one. It was as if he was saying, "I have missed you, and where have you been all these years". The sense of trust, caring, companionship and even love flowed immediately between us. I believe this was a two way feeling as I don't know how else I could have interpreted his body language.

I think Pusher came back to you for two reasons. First, I think he does care about you. Clearly, you are an important member of his herd. If not, he wouldn't have come back. Secondly, I think he sees you as his leader and he needs you to be strong and on your feet. I expect losing his sight is terrifying for him, and he needs someone to guide him. It seems he trusts you.

I cannot tell you what you should do with a blind horse that you have an obvious bond with. If it were me, I would try to manage his disability the best I could as long as I could ensure he was safe from harm and stayed otherwise healthy, both physically and emotionally. If he continues to hurt himself or lives his life in a constant state of fear, I would consider the difficult, but humane alternative. When that time is, however, only you and he can know.


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

Horses have herd hiarchy and herd dynamics (dominance, and submissive).
I think emotional attachments are tied up in their herd instincts.
My old guy still sees me as herd leader even though my new horse dominates him.
He comes running every time he sees me because I've protected him, and fed him for 19 years.
He's my 'ole reliable!!':wink:


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm new to horses and have been reading some books on them and it is without a doubt that they can form bonds with humans. It is well known that if you handle, touch, pet, etc, a foal right after it is born the horse can imprint on you like it does with it's mother. Remember Bill Lishman in 1993 led a flock of geese from Canada to Virginia to mirate after they had imprinted on him, treating him as they would thier mother goose.
Horses are very intelligent, beautiful, and great companions. Have you heard the term "in your pocket" horse, which refers to a horse that will in a since "follow you around like a puppy." This term is used a lot and very widely known, so yes you definitely have a bond with him. I would just worry about safety and ways to prevent harmful situations.


----------

